# is this wood aquarium safe?



## JonC888 (Jun 23, 2017)

So I was just went down to my crawl space earlier and saw something that looks like driftwood. It must have been from the previous owner as I moved in about a year ago and didn't really look down there that much. How can I make sure its safe for my aquarium. Should I dip it in a bucket overnight and do some testing? I'd really like to put it in my tank because it's just about the perfect length for my aquarium.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I boiled mine, then baked it, then boiled it, after that i baked it.... then soaked it... then got scared and threw it in the garbage. 

It is a case of buyer beware using something that floated around in likely the ocean?

Soak it for as long as possible, in water that is as hot as possible and change it often. Giant container and a powerhead would be a good place to start. There is a lot of better information out there than i have supplied but that is the basics. Baking it isn't a terrible idea either.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Do all those baking and boiling ,and whenever you think it might be safe ,just put it in a bucket of water , and check the water parameter after a week, then you know it is safe or not


----------



## JonC888 (Jun 23, 2017)

Thing is that it's over 3 feet long. I can't boil or bake lol


----------

